# Sweet Princess (non-GSD)



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

My dear friend Bernice lost her beloved Princess this morning. Princess was a beautiful Golden Retriever who passed away at the age of 14. You just can't imagine what a sweetheart Princess was. She had limited use of her back legs for many months and Bernice would support her hindquarters so she could move around. Today Princess hemorrhaged and was PTS.
Princess was a special part of Bernice's life, long before she had a husband and two adopted daughters. She is just devastated.
Please keep Bernice and Princess in your thoughts.
Bernice: [email protected]


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for her loss







this is not easy no matter what


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Princess







. It is always hard to lose any special friend and while 14 years is a great age for a GR ...... forever is never enough.

My condolences to your friend on her sad loss.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of Princess's death. Please let your friend know she is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------

